# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل فارسی نویسی در eclipse

## amrialiesmaili

سلام من دو تا مشکل دارم:

1)چه جوری تو محیط ایکلیپس فاری بنویسم (دکمه ها-اسپینر هاو...)

2)برای نوشتن متن طولانی از خود همون textview استفاده کنم یا چیز دیگر ؟اگه TextView چه جوری برم یه خط پایین تر؟ مثله html که یه <br/> میزاری ؟


ممنون

----------


## hasan.a993

> سلام من دو تا مشکل دارم:
> 
> 1)چه جوری تو محیط ایکلیپس فاری بنویسم (دکمه ها-اسپینر هاو...)
> 
> 2)برای نوشتن متن طولانی از خود همون textview استفاده کنم یا چیز دیگر ؟اگه TextView چه جوری برم یه خط پایین تر؟ مثله html که یه <br/> میزاری ؟
> 
> 
> ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز

1 اکلیپس مشکلی با زبان فارسی نداره . اون adt هست که با زبان فارسی مشکل داره 
اگه برنامه شما از آندروید api 10 به بالا هست نیاز نیست از روش های ریشاپ استفاده کنید
کافی هست نام دکمه رو در فایل strings تایپ کنید و این کد رو  در layout وارد کنید

<Button   
			android:layout_width="wrap_content" 
			android:layout_height="wrap_content"
			android:text="@string/btn" 
		 />

*وقتی برنامه رو اجرا کنید درست نشون میده.*

2 اگه متن شما خیلی طولانی هست میتونید متن رو در فایل txt یا html  و در فولدر assets قرار بدید و  اونو نمایش بدید
html :


WebView wv = (WebView) findViewById(R.id.webview1);
wv.loadUrl("file://android_asset/Index.html");



یا بدون اینکه فایل html بسازید میتونید این کارو انجام بدید:

WebView wv = (WebView) findViewById(R.id.webview1);
 final String mimeType = "text/html";
        final String encoding = "UTF-8";
        String html = "<H1>A simple HTML page</H1><body>" +
            "<p>This is a simple text.</p></body>";
        wv.loadDataWithBaseURL("", html, mimeType, encoding, "");

----------


## sajadpm

برای خواندن فایل تکست فایل رو در پوشه res بریزید و با کد زیر اون رو فراخوانی کنید . 

public class ReadTextFileActivity extends Activity {
    /** Called when the activity is first created. */
    @Override
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.main);

        TextView textView = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.textview_data);
        
        String data = readTextFile(this, R.raw.books);
        textView.setText(data);
    }

    public static String readTextFile(Context ctx, int resId)
    {
        InputStream inputStream = ctx.getResources().openRawResource(resId);

        InputStreamReader inputreader = new InputStreamReader(inputStream);
        BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(inputreader);
        String line;
        StringBuilder stringBuilder = new StringBuilder();
        try 
        {
            while (( line = bufferedreader.readLine()) != null) 
            {
                stringBuilder.append(line);
                stringBuilder.append('\n');
            }
        } 
        catch (IOException e) 
        {
            return null;
        }
        return stringBuilder.toString();
    }
}

----------


## s0heyl

سلام دوستان من از راهکار های شما استفاده کردم خیلی بدردم خورد فقط یک سوال مبتدیانه ! وقتی از فایل تکست من دریافت میکنم فایلمو برای مثال . طولانی هم هست Scrollablesham  کردم یعد می خوام اخر متن عکس اضافه کنم هرکاری میکنم عکس روی متن میافته این رو چیکارش کنم مرسی

----------


## Modernidea

سلام

از چه Layout ای استفاده کردید؟
بهتره که این سوال را همراه با کد مورد نظر در تاپیک جدید مطرح کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahdye

منم مشکلم همینه و هر چی مینویسم تو اجرا مربع مربع نشونم میده
یه سوال دیگه کسی میدونه چطوری وقتی دکمه پایین سمت راست رو بزنم یه سری گزینه ها مثل درباره ما و تنظیمات و...باز شه؟این چطوری میتونم بنویسمش تو ایکلیپس؟

----------


## Modernidea

> منم مشکلم همینه و هر چی مینویسم تو اجرا مربع مربع نشونم میده
> یه سوال دیگه کسی میدونه چطوری وقتی دکمه پایین سمت راست رو بزنم یه سری گزینه ها مثل درباره ما و تنظیمات و...باز شه؟این چطوری میتونم بنویسمش تو ایکلیپس؟


سلام

یعنی با وجود استفاده از راه حل ذکر شده باز هم فارسی نمایش داده نمیشود؟
پس باید از روش های تبدیل یا reshape فارسی استفاده کنید. جستجو کنید در همین تالار در موردش بحث شده است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## darkenerboy

سلام
آخه توی ایکلیپس و AVD که مهم نیست
برنامت رو بنویسه روی کوشی تست کن
نهایتا الان ما 2 یا 3 درصد از گوشی ها رو داریم که کلا اندروید فارسی واسشون نیست
که احتمال اینکه برنامه ی شما به یکی از اونها برسه همون 2 یا 3 درصد هستش
باقی گوشی ها اگه پیشفرض اندرویدشون فارسی رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه با آپدیت مشکلشون حل میشه
توی ایران زندگی میکنن،
برنامه ی ایرانی هم میخوان،
زحمت یک آپدیت رو بکشن.
برنامه نویس با کلی دنگ و فنگ و بدبختی یک چیزی رو بزاره واسه یک چند نفری که نمیخوان به روز باشن
در نهایت اگه برنامه ی شما پولیه
یک نسخه ی دمو ازش منتشر میکنی واسه هر کی خواست بخره که بتونه قبلش بررسی کنه.

موفق باشی

----------


## Modernidea

سلام

درسته که با آپدیت مشکل حل میشه، ولی برای بعضی گوشی ها اصلا آپدیت نمیاد و فکر نمیکنم از این گوشی ها تو ایران کم باشه(از 2 - 3 درصد باید بیشتر باشه).
بعضی ها اصلا به دلایل مختلف آپدیت نمیکنن. از این آدم ها هم کم نیستن. من خودم چند نفرشون را میناسم که از اساتید دانشگاه هم هستند! منظورم اینه که هم سواد کافی برای اینکار را دارند هم گوشی ای که قابلیت آپدیت را دارد، اما آپدیت نمیکنن. به دلایل مختلف.

پس، اگر واقعا قصد انتشار یک نرم افزار از همه نظر کامل را داریم، بهتر است همه جنبه ها را درنظر بگیریم. به نفع خودمان است!

در غیر اینصورت میتوانیم در توضحات برنامه قید کنیم که این نرم افزار فقط برروی گوشی هایی که قابلیت فارسی را کاملا پشتیبانی میکند قابل اجراست تا سختی کار را کمتر کنیم. و یا همان دمویی که شما فرمودید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mah1ham

دوستان برای متن های طولانی من میخوام از این دستور استفاده کنم راحت تره WebView wv = (WebView) findViewById(R.id.webview1);


ادرس رو کجا باید بدم؟(جای وب ویو 1 چی باید باشه؟)

من فایل تکستم رو توی assets گذاشتم چطور فراخوانیش کنم؟

----------


## peyman23

> برای خواندن فایل تکست فایل رو در پوشه res بریزید و با کد زیر اون رو فراخوانی کنید . 
> 
> public class ReadTextFileActivity extends Activity {
>     /** Called when the activity is first created. */
>     @Override
>     public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
>         super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
>         setContentView(R.layout.main);
> 
> ...


با سلام 

با تشکر از زحمات شما به خاطر آموزشهای خوبتان

همان طور که از موضوع تاپیک مشخصه مربوط به مشکل فارسی نویسی در eclipse هستش من تمام کلاسهایی که تا به حال از اینترنت پیدا کردم و همچنین از کلاس مربوط به این تاپیک استفاده کردم ولی تا به حال موفق به تایپ فارسی اعداد نشدم هنگامی که از کلاس بالا استفاده می کنم در قسمت textview همانند شکل پایین با این مشکل که در تصویر مشخص است مواجع میشم در کل می تونم بگم که اصلا نمی تونم اعداد رو به صورت فارسی تایپ کنم لطفا کمک کنید

http://

----------


## peyman23

چرا کسی جواب نمیده لطفا کمک کنید 

واقعا به این آموزش نیاز دارم

کمک کنید

----------


## cnmeysam

سلام می دونم تاپیک خیلی قدیمیه ولی دیدم توی فروم های فارسی کسی جواب درستی به این موضوع نداده گفتم شاید به درد کسی بخوره این جواب به درد من که خورد کافیه این کار رو انجام بدین


Window > Preferences > General > Content Types, set UTF-8 as the default encoding for all content types.Window > Preferences > General > Workspace, set "Text file encoding" to "Other : UTF-8".

----------

